# -   ""   ?

## Svetlana_D

:
  ""    (!) ???

 ,     ,  .       -   - ,  - ,    ?
      ,            , .. , . 
       .    25  2008 . N 20-12/070321           .
    ? :Wink:

----------


## saigak

> .    25  2008 . N 20-12/070321           .
>     ?


   . - . .

----------


## Svetlana_D

,     ,        .. ... ,    -     -  ,   ,              -         .       ,     ,      .

----------

> . - . .


 ,

----------


## Svetlana_D

> ,


             .

.   N 156,   N 30,   N 354/7,   N 10/998  30.11.1983
(.  28.11.1997)
"       "

II.   -   ()


8.        :
9.     -  :
-    ;
-   " ()"   ,       ;
-   ""  ""   ,    ()   ()     -  ;

   1-      " ()"     1-    "",      .       .

----------


## klb36

""  2 
     " "    12
 -

----------


## BuhBuh

""-  ,    ""- ,

----------


## kariera

!    .
        -  ,      "  : - .   -      "     .                ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> : - .   -      "     .


  ,   ,         .

----------


## kariera

,     !           () ,        .         (      )  ,   (     )    ?

----------


## kariera

!  ,     !

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 ,   , ,   ,         ?
      -        ?

----------


## kariera

,          ,   -

----------


## kariera

,  ,

----------

> 


     ? 
      ,       "" ,   ...
      ?

----------


## kariera

.  ,     ,

----------

